# Punch 40i DSM



## 04sdpsd (Jan 29, 2013)

I have owned this amp for 19 years, and it has powered everything i have thrown at it. Recently its been installed in my truck running a single 10 in a sealed box. Well the other day i noticed the smell of burn trons. It turned out to be my trusty Punch 40 , upon opening the back cover noticed a big green burnt capacitor laying on the board. 

I was wondering if anybody has schematics they are willing to share and some advice on how to repair it. I have been in avionics for 24 years in the navy so i have the skills just lack the technical aspect towards this item.


----------



## IsakJohannessen (May 24, 2011)

Change all caps, check output devices before powering up.


----------



## 04sdpsd (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------

